# This Is Why You Need Plants Inside Your House



## InteriorsxDesig (Feb 2, 2018)

One of the best ways to have a vibrant interior is to bring life into it, and by life we mean nature: plants. When you introduce nature to the interior space you have a breathing being that actually lives to make your house look better and definitely healthier. It’s very obvious that plants make any room more attractive, fresh and simply lively. There are also a lot of more benefits that come out of having plants at home.

. It’s commonly known that plants help purify air. In fact they work exactly opposite to us human beings or ever pets. When we breathe, we consume oxygen and exhale carbon dioxide, plants do the opposite. As a result to that we have reduced levels of carbon dioxide and more clean air.
. In addition to providing oxygen, plants help get rid of some toxic substances that exist in closed environments like VOCs (Volatile Organic Compounds) that come from rugs, vinyl, cigarettes… and that cause allergies.
. Plants also release up to 97% of the water that they intake as steam. This helps to increase humidity in a room which is very beneficial for respiratory health, dry skin conditions and decreasing dust.
. On a psychological level, plants have a major role in releasing stress and in relaxation. Being exposed to greenery on a consistent basis is a key element to bring ease, comfort and a sense of well being.
. The presence of potted plants and flowers help with idea generation and imagination and they just make you happy and optimistic. On a visual and composition level, green is naturally one of the most relaxing colors of the spectrum and using it in home designing brings freshness and livelihood to the interior.

Taken from interiorsxdesign.com with the author's permission.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't know that I would refer to the water vapor released by plants as steam.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Does mold in the corner count?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I skipped over your post but decided it needs a reply so all future readers will not be trying to turn their homes into a greenhouse.

I believe that you believe what you posted, but here is the problem, homes breathe and need to do so at a very high rate. Essentially those plants are not working to improve the air inside the home, but the air outside the home. The most common design target for fresh air in our homes is to achieve a complete air exchange every 3 hours. So, the only benefits those plants can provide is whatever air they can process in 3 hours, which I suspect is very little.

If a collection of plants were capable of providing a measurable improvement in indoor air quality we would be seeing that recommendation included in the long list of IAQ guidelines and we don't see it.

Your post has a nice warm and fuzzy delivery but unfortunately it misses its mark.

Bud


----------



## rumbels (Apr 14, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> I skipped over your post but decided it needs a reply so all future readers will not be trying to turn their homes into a greenhouse.
> Bud


I was just about to turn my home into a green house..! maybe i will give it a miss and stick to the 2 plants in have..:smile::smile:
.
.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

OP looks like a spammer to me in the first place.


----------



## Todd82TA (Mar 20, 2018)

It is kind of nice to have a small palm tree in the bathroom. If you take hot showers, you won't even have to water it! haha.


----------

